# AKC Registered Chocolate Lab Female to breed



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I have an AKC Registered Female Chocolate Lab that I am looking to breed. She has a fantastic pedigree on both mothers side, as well as the studs side. I am looking for somebody who would like to breed their AKC Registered stud in trade for one of the pups when she is ready. 


Let me know if you are interested.
Thanks Guys


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

If you could send me her pedigree, I could recommend a quality stud to you. 

I am assuming that you have done or are planning on doing OFA hip/elbow tests, Eye's cerf'd, and know EIC and CNM status's? If not, I would be glad to educate you a little more on those things and how important they are when you are planning to have a litter.

Best of luck.


----------

